# CSUSA free shipping code?



## user17870 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a free shipping code from CSUSA. Whenver I received an order from them there was always a free shipping code in the packaging that was good for a few weeks. Mine expired.
If you have a current code I would appreciate it if you would share it with me. I need to make a small order and don't want to pay too much for shipping than for the items I need.
Thanks in advance, Tim.:shifty:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't you just love the audacity of some people. Brand new to the forum and asking for free shipping codes.

G


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

whats the big deal with him asking for a code does it really matter if he gets a code that would never had been used anyways.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Don't you just love the audacity of some people. Brand new to the forum and asking for free shipping codes.
> 
> G


 this is the first critical post i have ever seen on this site
i hope its my last


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope, it won't be. There's this one.

The guy's not entitled to free shipping, so he's begging for yours.

So he's either a thief or a begger, depending on your opinio.


----------



## user17870 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am sorry that I offended you members by asking a question about a shipping code on this site. I am a member of 5 other wood forums and usually there is a sharing of information that is helpful for all. The free shipping codes are usually shared on other sites with no animosity involved. It is not harmful to the vendors that sell and their name being mentioned is, I am sure helpful to their sales. I have been a woodworker/turnner for most of my life and been a member of numerous online forums for the last 10. What's wrong with trying to save a couple bucks.

And Jammer Six, I am glad I don't know you or have any need to have a conversation with you, ever. I thought I would try this site to see if it is as good as the others, I was wrong.

Good bye to this site. I have never been offended like this on any other site, ever.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

It must be nice to never have to ask for a favor


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

What assholes!!! I hope one of you needs to ask a question and everybody tells you where to stick it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep seeing this post and biting my tounge cause I'm pretty new to this forum... Maybe I should just kept biting it?...

I just had to point out that other than me and tim those posting on this are not the only ones with very few posts...

~tom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a lot of posts...and saw this before anyone responded. The OP said he belonged to 5 other forums where code sharing is common. But his first post here was asking for a code ? IMO, sharing goes both ways. I get as much as I give here. I answer many questions and know if I have one I will get many answers. But he asked for a free code-didn't get it, instead got a couple opinions that hurt his feelings and said good bye. I will not go into my thoughts on the ethics of asking for the code. Call me a jerk, but he did not contribute...so I will not miss him. 


.


----------



## user17870 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just had to check back in to see what is going on and why so many people were so upset. I don't post a lot on turning sites as i don't have a lot of experience that is any better than anyone elses.

But Daren, the request for the shipping code was NOT my first post. My first post was in expressing my opinion on the Jet 1014 lathe in January. As a response to someone's question. So I HAVE contributed as best I could on a topic I knew about. Don't speak about this present request being my first post without knowing what you are talking about.

I won't miss you either. Since I don't know you and I won't automatically assume you are an ill-informed malcontent.

I will not log on again but I had to reply to Daren's inaccurate post about me.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TimsTurnings said:


> I will not log on again but I had to reply to *Daren's inaccurate post about me.*


I stand corrected. I did the math wrong on my fingers reading this thread without checking your profile and now see you made 1 post before.



TimsTurnings said:


> Since I don't know you and I won't automatically assume you are an ill-informed malcontent.


:laughing: Stick around, get to know me...




.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

user17870 said:


> I will not log on again but I had to reply to Daren's inaccurate post about me.


You've promised that before.

Seems like you lie, as well as begging and stealing.


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

if you still want the code i can pm you one when my order arrives in the next few days.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

momomo6789 said:


> if you still want the code i can pm you one when my order arrives in the next few days.


 
How you gonna do that, when he has 4 posts, and you have 15? :laughing:


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> How you gonna do that, when he has 4 posts, and you have 15? :laughing:


fine you win no coupon for him :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Banned*



momomo6789 said:


> if you still want the code i can pm you one when my order arrives in the next few days.


This oughta do user17870 Banned 
Looks like he's been banned. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

user17870 said:


> Does anyone have a free shipping code from CSUSA. Whenver I received an order from them there was always a free shipping code in the packaging that was good for a few weeks. Mine expired.
> If you have a current code I would appreciate it if you would share it with me. I need to make a small order and don't want to pay too much for shipping than for the items I need.
> Thanks in advance, Tim.:shifty:


Try 90210.:smile:











 







.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Try 90210.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or BR549


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Just for the record I did not ban that member. 




.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Question - What is CSUSA (I am in search of knowledge, cause I an new)?

Opinion - I find the site pleasant and helpful. I mod at fur other sites (not woodworking) and see nothing like I have to clean up there.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Craft Supplies USA

Also, they have a special going on now, I think the code is SAV15. $15 off of $100. No one ban me now, I got it on an email and it's also on their web page. That should cover the free shipping....


----------

